
The Subjective Effects of Nitrous Oxide (1882) - Hooke
https://erowid.org/chemicals/nitrous/nitrous_article1.shtml
======
yeahdef
"The mind sees all logical relations of being with an apparant subtlety and
instantaniety to which its normal consciousness offers no parallel." I'll have
what he's having.

